# I have and interview with Pro Transport-1, any advice?



## jamontero0001 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am an EMT-B, and I have an interview with Pro Transport-1 in Modesto. I've only interviewed with two other companies. The first stage of wach interview was a typical "sit-and-discuss", but I am wondering if there will be any skills right away? any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## LostViet408 (Aug 23, 2011)

You will be first taking a 50 question test in the beginning before the interview. There won't be a any skills test though. The interview is basic behavioral questions, a total of about 8-10 question interview. The drive to the interview is pretty far from Modesto, so be on time or else they'll make you come another day. Good luck


----------



## jamontero0001 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the advice. Is there anything in particular I should study? I've been reviewing my EMT texts all week, but I'm unsure what to really focus on. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## LostViet408 (Aug 23, 2011)

Study your acronyms such as, OPQRST, SAMPLE, AVPU, APGAR, etc etc, also it's all your basic questions that you learned in class. The test isn't hard, just pass the interview and you'll be fine. If you pass the interview but failed the test, they'll let you retake the test.


----------



## jamontero0001 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, great. Thank you for your support! I really appreciate it.


----------



## LostViet408 (Aug 23, 2011)

Np! Good luck!


----------

